# Cars under construction



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some in progress photos for a couple of car projects. The first is an open passenger car converted from a Bachmann flat car with a new deck of redwood and sides from popsicle sticks:










Here it is on the chassis. I added some brake shoes and bolsters to the trucks:










Next will come benches, trim, irons and details. 

My other project is a welsh-theme car. Here is the lower end:










The topside is still under construction:










Photos of the finished models to follow...


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be first so say: looking nice Chris.

Jeff


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice. Is that 7/8ths scale?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work. Please keep the updates coming. I particularly like that little Welsh car. Look like the start of a peat wagon. You need a string of those behind a live steam locie.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Just finished the Welsh gunpowder wagon. I made the rivet detail with lots of wire brads:










After adding the end door hardware and painting - here 'tis. Yes, it is a 7/8 scale model (but rolling on 32mm or O scale axels):


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice! Great work on the rivets! 

2 questions: 
- Is the top part placed losely on the lower end(like some kind of container)? 
- Does it gonna have warning signs on the sides (because it's a gun powder car)? 

Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it! That gunpowder wagon is great!


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Paulus - the top is attached to the chassis. The photos I saw of my prototype had no lettering, so I left it as is. A white skull and cross bones might look good though!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Are you sure you work 40 hours a week at a real job Chris! Great looking cars, I don't know where you find the time though


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice work! Glad to see another 7/8n18 modeler [email protected]!


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I finished up the other car in this thread - the open passenger car from the Bachmann flat. Here is the installation of the end panels and railings and coupler hardware (Ozark and some home-made grab irons):










I added some yellow trim to the top of the popcicle stick sides, added a touch of weathering, and here is is on it's first run today:










I'll add some lettering when I can find some suitable transfers, but basically I consider it done.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Love it! Simple but charming. And now it is even loaded with charisma! 
Nice work on the railing and details. 

BTW: I think that skull and crossed bones would look great on the gun powder car!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris 
What did you use to make the grabs? I am struggling to get consistent flat sections and bends from stiff enough wire. Love the car BTW. 

Robert


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello - the grabs are made from brass and aluminum tubing (brass works better). I crimp the ends flat with a pliers, bend each flattened section twice to the desired shape grab iron shape, then drill small holes into the flat sections for the wire brads I use for mounting.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding design and work as usual Chris. 

Keep'm coming. 

Randy


----------

